# What Brings You Joy?



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

_Stock photo_

Besides friends and family, what brings you the most joy?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Besides God, friends and family? Watching the birds while I'm at work. They seem to have it all figured out and don't seem to have a care in the world.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Peace and quiet.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

All my friends right here on PF bring me joy. 

Just kidding. April fools.

Beer. My answer is definitely beer.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Waking up in the morning 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh I don't know...

Maybe to crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women?

And Bourbon, definitely Bourbon, er, I meant to say Mrs Slippy. :vs_smile:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cricket said:


> View attachment 96993


Awww, they are so cute when they are young aren't they? its when they grow up and discover...er...nevermind...:vs_blush:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Listening to Big Band Jazz from the 1940’s through my headphones while scrolling through all the WW2 history groups I belong to on Facebook.
When I come here, I switch over to Classic Rock. 
SiriusXm 40’s Junction 
SiriusXm Classic Rock.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Too many things to count...


Taking pictures, mostly with my iPhone.
The 1st cup of coffee every morning.
The sounds of a thunderstorm.
Bacon always brings me joy.
Cooking over a campfire.
Hiking trails by the creek.
Watching squirrels play.
Exploring old farms.
Old dirt roads.
Road trips.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> All my friends right here on PF bring me joy.
> 
> Just kidding. April fools.
> 
> ...


B double E double R U N.......BEERRUN


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Being at our campsite, waking up early and having coffee by the campfire listening to my grandchildren as they plan their day.......


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Life brings me joy.
My wife does 
My cat does
Watching birds of all sorts on the feeders, and the squirrels play
Life is short-- find joy


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Hillary not being president and mccain not being a senator.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

1. Reading hard subjects, like Thucydides. 2. Deep thinking, with contemplation, on hard subjects. 3. Pondering nature, because I know, it points to God.
And yes folks, that really does give me joy; my heart leaps for joy sometimes, because I know that I am on the right track.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Joy is usually driving her car when she gets to my place. One time, a couple years ago, she rode a bike.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Vermont mountains any time of year.
Swimming on a sunny day.
Easter Vigil.
Midnight Mass on Christmas Eve.
Doggies!
Little children.

_Brown paper packages tied up with string...._just kidding.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Watching those crybaby Duke boys lose to Michigan State in the NCAA Tournament last night gave me a great deal of joy!!!!!


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Going to church with my wife.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When I was younger it was song, women, and booze. Not that I don't still enjoy these things you understand, but I have added lately, the very gratifying pleasure of pissing people off to the list. :vs_cool:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

What Brings You Joy?

Bourbon.

Smoked Whitefish, pirogies, beer.

My own home cured bacon.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Camping

In the rain, snow or sunshine. Fall, Winter, spring or summer.

To me nothing smells better than a morning campfire after a nights rain.

Shooting up oranges with vodka and putting it in the ice cooler for camping

My wife, for helping me find the campsite after the orange fiasco of 1987.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Keeping in mind you said to skip the most important things and get to the others.
Motorcycles I really enjoy riding. I enjoy it most when wife is with me, Grandchildren and alone.
I like stepping out side the box with Building things like sidecar rigs. It can't be done , won't work. Ok get me a coffee and watch this.
49 years of riding road and off off road bikes , some racing in my younger days before I had children to care for. I have put more miles on bikes than many can comprehend. Retirement has allowed me to get back into assembling/building some rigs.
Just finishing one for a friend. The labor and experience is donate to assist him in filling a dream. One I hope he help other to enjoy. Soon as this rain stops or slows down I am taking his new rig out for a longer test ride, it pasted last nights tests.
This weekend finish his exhaust system and change handle bars and he of ready to go. pasting on the joy of riding the sidecar experience, worth while activity IMO.
A... well several cups of coffee makes everything more of a joy. I do enjoy firearms to a point, but they do not stir the soul like Motorcycles do.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Puppy breath.


----------



## modfan (Feb 18, 2016)

Saturday afternoon naps with the dog, Building something, and cutting grass.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Cooking a meal for my wife that she really loves....all other cooking too.
Spending time with family and friends.
Travel.
Hiking.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> What Brings You Joy?
> 
> Bourbon.
> 
> ...


AWESOME rig Hawg!

More things that bring me JOY...

Creating and Executing my plan for Slippy Lodge gives me joy. Seeing what many of you have done gives me ideas and from those ideas come plans.

Buying our Land, designing and building our Home, drilling the Well...twice, installing the Water Catchment System, building the Firearm Range, Cutting some trails and roads, Building the Fence, Repairing the Fence, Adding 3 Gates, decorating Slippy's Porch, Building the FirePit, Breaking down and rebuilding the Smoker, again and again...

Smoking some 'Que, cooking some Gumbo, or Macaron's, or whatever...Training my dogs...Mrs S De-training them just as fast! lain:..saving a few bucks to buy that new Marlin 1895 BL in .45-70...shooting guns and riding 4 wheelers

(I no longer cut and split my own firewood, I buy most of it by the 1/2 cord or full cord) but building a fire in the fireplace on a cool Autumn Saturday, watching college football and cooking some chili or gumbo with the porch door open and the cool air melding with the hot fire, sipping some bourbon and listening to music on the porch with a sleepy Mrs S curled up next to me in a blanket...that is JOY...


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

Money it is
I could add a long list of things, but it would all be lies


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

My wife and grandkids. Spending a day at the range.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

Ok, my serious answer.

I build stuff, it's what I do.
Sewing up a carpenters apron, a tactical pouch etc. 
Building a piece of furniture
Tinkering with my truck, hot rodding a car
Welding up a bumper, ladder rack etc.
Building minor electronic projects
Designing stuff in Sketchup
Improving on someone else's design that came up a little short
and believe it or not, as often as I hate getting out of bed for work, the headaches that come with it, I love building house


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I enjoy the unconditional love that I recieve from my dogs. Everyday when I get home I get the best greeting! The tails are wagging and it is pure happiness. 

I also love to cook. I don't mean read a recipe cooking. I mean get creative and do something I haven't made before. It's very rewarding when it comes out yummy. 


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Time with my two Daughters, 11 and 13. Seeing them grow and being a part of their education and growth into strong, independent, patriotic and conservative women. I also get joy from strenuous, but successful jog and a good shooting session. Once in a while I can get some joy from my work with homeless veterans as well.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Driving on old country roads during the day time. 
And quiet walks through the woods, trails..
And listening to real good guitarists play music. Not so much of a listener of lyrics etc. But Iove listening to some real good guitarists.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Venison, smoked bacon, black pepper, garlic, onions, sage, and peppers in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> I enjoy the unconditional love that I recieve from my dogs. Everyday when I get home I get the best greeting! The tails are wagging and it is pure happiness.
> 
> I also love to cook. I don't mean read a recipe cooking. I mean get creative and do something I haven't made before. It's very rewarding when it comes out yummy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


 My Dogs love , I think is directly related to the eggs they get every morning a 0330. Should I fail to get out of bed about 0330 they will remind me. Those eggs must be eaten.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Venison, smoked bacon, black pepper, garlic, onions, sage, and peppers in a cast iron skillet.


Ahhhhhhh, bacon!!!

I would like to add watching the ocean waves.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ocean? Go low tide get clams , mussels, crabs, some sea weed. Start a pit fire then buy a few lobster. Put in the seaweed and stuff on top, a little more seaweed, put the striped in, and rake in some ash/coals over the top.

Have a beer or 3 while the tide rises. Have dinner with a fresh/blue/bass/fluke, gets caught, and NE seafood roast.

Your dinner offal has been gone to crabs, there is no waste.,,,,,,,,

Ever done that?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Ocean? Go low tide get clams , mussels, crabs, some sea weed. Start a pit fire then buy a few lobster. Put in the seaweed and stuff on top, a little more seaweed, put the striped in, and rake in some ash/coals over the top.
> 
> Have a beer or 3 while the tide rises. Have dinner with a fresh/blue/bass/fluke, gets caught, and NE seafood roast.
> 
> ...


Are you inviting me or just telling me about it?! The closest beach to me is NJ. I'm not eating anything that I catch from there. Lol

I have never been to Maine. I need to get up there. I love me some lobster.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've done that on outer Capecod. And NH/MAine.


Bluefish really fresh is a treat,


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Unlike many so called bikers witch I am not. Riding is even better when family is involved . Little cool Wisconsin weather won't stop them. How can it not make your day.



[url=https://flic.kr/p/25h1nyk]


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mish said:


> Are you inviting me or just telling me about it?! The closest beach to me is NJ. I'm not eating anything that I catch from there. Lol
> 
> I have never been to Maine. I need to get up there. I love me some lobster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You silly girl, you can't dip lobster in tequila!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

How many men get away with putting motorcycle parts on the oak kitchen table. I do because the wife enjoys riding with me as much I as do having her with me.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> You silly girl, you can't dip lobster in tequila!


Challenge accepted!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Kayaking down a narrow winding creek, with not another soul in sight or sound...feeling like i'm the first man to ever see it. It makes me giggle sometimes like a school girl....I just love being alone in nature..


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> You silly girl, you can't dip lobster in tequila!


not with that attitude you can't


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Mish said:


> I enjoy the unconditional love that I recieve from my dogs. Everyday when I get home I get the best greeting! The tails are wagging and it is pure happiness.
> 
> I also love to cook. I don't mean read a recipe cooking. I mean get creative and do something I haven't made before. It's very rewarding when it comes out yummy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Most recipes are useless if not all. If you don't know how to cook through practice no recipe will come out as it is intended.... but I'm sure you know this already if you love to cook.


----------

